# Where exactly is Middle Earth located?



## WizardKing (Dec 19, 2002)

i know this is crazy so is ME located in our minds or in another galaxy far,far, away? and is it just like earth or could it be earth long ago before the age of men took over?


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 19, 2002)

From the letters of JRRT:


> I am historically minded. Middle-earth is not an imaginary world. The name is the modern form (appearing in the 13th century and still in use) of midden-erd > middel-erd, an ancient name for the oikoumene, the abiding place of Men, the objectively real world, in use specifically opposed to imaginary worlds (as Fairyland) or unseen worlds (as Heaven or Hell). The theatre of my tale is this earth, the one in which we now live, but the historical period is imaginary.


 So ME is our world, a long time ago.


----------



## jnicklo (Dec 19, 2002)

ahh my first day here and i've already gotten one of my many LOTR questions answered! 

(without even asking a question mind you!)


----------

